# Hoover Cambuslang



## SonorG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi All,

Myself, Shepy and Maden_2 decided to take a look at the old Hoover Factory in Cambuslang.

Unfortunatly the visit was cut short by Pikeys.

here is a few shots. 



























Will be deffo up for a revisit. I hope you don't mind the tonemapping too much, I can delete though if prefered.

Cheers
G


----------



## L_GLASS (Jun 11, 2008)

nice shots dude.
whats that effect u have put on them? they look like a sketch


----------



## krela (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks more like a computer game than a building.


----------



## Explorette (Jun 11, 2008)

nice pics, but a little too much HDR in my opinion.


----------



## maden_2 (Jun 11, 2008)

The hdr doesn't even change the place in my opinion. It actally was that manky!


----------



## GaryDave (Jun 11, 2008)

krela said:


> Looks more like a computer game than a building.



I completey agree with that, but I absolutely love them due to it. Do you have anymore SonorG?


----------



## krela (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree, they do look great.

But it's art, not a reasonable report of a location.

In my opinion of course.


----------



## ashless (Jun 11, 2008)

Love the third pic mate. I'd be inclined to only do a couple of HDR and the rest in it's natural state but they're your pics I guess! Good work


----------



## bullmastiff (Jun 11, 2008)

wonderd if any one had done this, drive past it everyday and thought that would be a good explore 

gypos are horrific at that end of the toon  loving the HDR tho


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 12, 2008)

krela said:


> Looks more like a computer game than a building.



 Especially the one of the factory floor. That's actually quite scary!  Interesting site.


----------



## 4737carlin (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you Pikeys say anything to you? i ran into some at St Helens Glass, they thought at first we was security then thought we were in the same game as them and asked how long we planned on grafting for..... i was worried incase they twigged my camera stuff was worth 10 times + more than the bits of wire they had ..... shows how dumb they are....thankfully!


----------

